# Ebay Can Be A Fine Source Of Amusement...



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

..111487059933


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

??????????, what's the joke, apart from the price.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

n0


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

trackrat said:


> ??????????, what's the joke, apart from the price.


Well, there's that and the fact that the seller is calling a watch where someone's ripped off the dial on a workaday Accutron, and simply installed a Spaceview crystal a 'prototype' that's 'mega rare' ... :tongue2:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> trackrat said:
> 
> 
> > ??????????, what's the joke, apart from the price.
> ...


Thanks for that information. :thumbup:


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

And then, as a cherry on top, there is the beauty of the description...

"THE WATCH IS WORKING VERY WELL, BUT NEED ADJUSTED BY KNOBS TO KEEP ABSOLUTELY ACCURATE TIME"

"WATCH HAS RARE NUMBERED RUBBER/SOFT PLASTIC BLACK CHAIN"

"THE WATCH IS IN NEAR TO MINT CONDITION... THE STEEL BASE IS POLISHED, BUT HAS OLD LIGHT TRACES OF USE. THE GLASS IS NEW CHANGED"

So it's a heap of poop, with its face ripped off, and yours for a very reasonable price.

I might buy it just for the amazing provenance.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

MrJones said:


> And then, as a cherry on top, there is the beauty of the description...
> 
> "THE WATCH IS WORKING VERY WELL, BUT NEED ADJUSTED BY KNOBS TO KEEP ABSOLUTELY ACCURATE TIME"
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

On the general topic of the variability of ebay sales and seller, check this silver-tongued devil:

331348391200

Ooh, ten stars. He's certainly earnt the right to be mardy.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

badgersdad said:


> On the general topic of the variability of ebay sales and seller, check this silver-tongued devil:
> 
> 331348391200
> 
> Ooh, ten stars. He's certainly earnt the right to be mardy.


Either buy or not (all in caps) that will be a *not *from me then thanks , don't like the Â£12 for standard 1st class postage either


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

feel the urge to offer him a Â£1 for it


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Be careful... You might just win it.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

oddly it didn't sell, he's not resisted with the same ad but a higher asking price

331350481133


----------

